# HOWTO: Counter-Strike 1.6 with Wine



## sayakb (Sep 23, 2008)

*Installing Wine*

Goto System->Administration->Software Sources
Enable all software repositories under the Ubuntu Software and Third Party Software tabs.
Now, at a terminal, type in:

```
sudo apt-get install wine
```
*Install the Wine gecko engine*

At a terminal, type in:

```
wine iexplore *www.google.com
```
You will be prompted to install the gecko engine. Proceed with the installation.

*Install Counter Strike 1.6*

Proceed with the installation of your Counter Strike 1.6 (CS/CZ).
Now goto Applications->Wine->Browse C:\ Drive. Open Program Files->Valve->cstrike.
Now locate the files: download.htm and motd_temp.htm
For each of them, right click, Properties->Permissions and uncheck write permissions for your username (ie. mark them as read only).

Finally, execute the game, buy an m4 and give some headshots!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

First say what is wine then proceed...i am too lazy to search...

Is this is SPAM ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

^^lolun00b 

WINE is a windows emulator. Using it you can play windows games and run windows apps on non windows operating systems.

Here the OP has described how to install counter-strike 1.6 in Ubuntu OS.

*@Thread Starter:*

Can you please describe WHY we need gecko engine for wine ?

And about the installing part, I have CS 1.6 zBots version installer with me.

Can it connect to normal networks for playing online ?

It doesn't connect on windows. Dunno why though.

And cut-pasting install files from windows' install directory also works, right ? I mean, does CS install any files in any other folder other than the game install direcory ?


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't there a standalone installer of wine like in windows?

If i download wine with ur way, how much mb will i loose? I have a limited mb a/c, therefore


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

@saquib_khan: Well, Standalone installer wouldn't be smaller than the .deb package you get via apt-get. Unless a friend of yours has a .deb package of wine, its best to install it via apt-get.

And wine would become one of the most important softwares ever if you happen to be a gamer on linux, so every bit of downloading it is worth it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> First say what is wine then proceed...i am too lazy to search...
> 
> Is this is SPAM ??


n00b 
WINE: Wine is not a windows emulator
It is used to run windows apps on linux machines (This is in layman's terms)
@thread starter
I'm unable to run CS-CZ on my Ubuntu through WINE 
Otherwise nice tut 
@Krazzy Warrior:
No offence man


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> n00b
> WINE: Wine is not a windows emulator
> It is used to run windows apps on linux machines (This is in layman's terms)


Actually, it _emulates_ windows _environment_ under linux/bsd.


> @thread starter
> I'm unable to run CS-CZ on my Ubuntu through WINE
> Otherwise nice tut


I have not run ANY game via wine 
The maximum I have done is run Game Boy Advance emulator on wine for my sister.


> @Krazzy Warrior:
> No offence man


+1


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah MHG, there are some problems running it
but it runs most apps really well (WMP,Winamp, UnrealTourno [as my bro plays it]),etc and i DID say "layman's terms"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Yeah MHG, it runs other apps really well though (WMP,Winamp, UnrealTourno [as my bro plays it]),etc and i DID say "layman's terms"


How is Serious Sam 1: The First Encounter and Serious Sam 1: The Second Encounter ?
What about Halo ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not a much of a gamer, so I dont know 
I did try running WarCraft on it (for DoTA), it lagged heavily 
Other than that, I am now running only UnrealTourno 
PS. I quit Dota a year ago


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm not a much of a gamer, so I dont know
> I did try running WarCraft on it (for DoTA), it lagged heavily
> Other than that, I am now running only UnrealTourno
> PS. I quit Dota a year ago


DOTA ? I really wanted to run it on Linux  Is it worser or better in quality compared to the windows native install ? By how much ?

And isn't Unreal Tournament available on Linux ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Worse if you ask me. Frame by Frame will go at a painstakingly slow rate
But then again, that was on Wine 0.8 (if I've not mistaken) not 1.0, 
Maybe they have improved it now
I'm not having warcraft anymore, so cant tell much now 
And I'm talking about Unreal Tournament which I installed on my XP machine which is now running on Ubuntu through WINE


----------

